# Sticky  Harmful Food Consumption & Toxic Plants



## Marty

Common Foods/Items That are Harmful Or Even Fatal to Dogs
Many common foods are actually harmful or even fatal to dogs. Some of these (listed below) will surprise you. Others are things you would never give your dog purposefully, but now you will be more careful to not let them be in your dog's reach. And some just need to be limited to small amounts. 
Avocados (fruit, pit, and plant) are toxic to dogs. Avocados contain a toxic component called persin, which can damage heart, lung and other tissue in many animals. They are high in fat and can trigger stomach upset, vomiting and even pancreatitis. Symptoms of toxicity include difficulty breathing, abdominal enlargement, abnormal fluid accumulations in the chest, abdomen and sac around the heart. The amount that needs to be ingested to cause signs is unknown. The effects on dogs and cats are not completely understood. GI signs are commonly seen and should be treated symptomatically. In addition, the animal should be monitored closely for other clinical signs related to the cardiovascular system. (This information comes from veterinarians, the American Veterinary Medicine Association, and the ASPCA Animal Poison Control Center.) 
Onions destroy red blood cells and can cause anemia, weakness, and breathing difficulty. Even small amounts can cause cumulative damage over time. This includes onions or chives - raw, powdered, dehydrated, or cooked. 
Large amounts of garlic cause the same problems as onions. Garlic contains only a small amount of the problematic substance that is in onions. Just as with people, moderation is the key. 
Grapes and raisins can cause kidney failure in dogs. As little as a single serving of raisins can kill him. If the dog doesn't eat enough at one time to be fatal, he can be severely damaged by eating just a few grapes or raisins regularly.

Tomatoes (plant and fruit) contain tomatine, an alkaloid related to solanine. As the fruit ripens, the tomatine is metabolized. Therefore, ripe tomatoes are less likely to be problematic for animals. Clinical signs of poisoning include lethargy, drooling, difficulty breathing, colic, vomiting, diarrhea or constipation, widely-dilated pupils, paralysis, cardiac effects, central nervous system signs (e.g., ataxia, muscle weakness, tremors, seizures), resulting from cholinesterase inhibition, coma and death. (This information comes from veterinarians, and the ASPCA Animal Poison Control Center.) (All parts of the plant except the tomato itself are poisonous to humans, although some people are sensitive to the ripe fruit also.) 
Tomatoes also contain atropine, which can cause dilated pupils, tremors, and heart arrhythmias. The highest concentration of atropine is found in the leaves and stems of tomato plants, with less in unripe (green) tomatoes, and even less in ripe (red) tomatoes.
Nutmeg can cause tremors, seizures and death.

Caffeine (from coffee, coffee grounds, tea, or tea bags) stimulates the central nervous and cardiac systems, and can cause vomiting, restlessness, heart palpitations, and even death within hours.

Diet products containing the sweetener Xylitol can cause a sudden drop in blood sugar, resulting in depression, loss of coordination and seizures. Unless treatment is given quickly, the dog could die.

Macadamia nuts can cause weakness, muscle tremor and paralysis. These symptoms are usually temporary.

Walnuts. When dogs eat the seed hulls, they can get an upset stomach and diarrhea. The real problem is the fungus or mold that attacks walnuts after they get wet (from rain or sprinklers), which produces toxins. If the fungus or mold is ingested by your dogs, they can become very ill and possibly die. Signs that should alert you to walnut poisoning are vomiting, trembling, drooling, lack of coordination, lethargy, loss of appetite, and jaundice indications such as yellowing eyes and gums. Severely affected dogs can produce blood-tinged vomit or stools. Dogs can take several days to exhibit serious signs of illness.

Chocolate can cause seizures, coma and death. Baker's chocolate is the most dangerous. The darker the chocolate, the more dangerous it is. But any chocolate, in large enough amounts, can kill a dog. An ounce of chocolate can poison a 30-pound dog, and many dogs will happily consume more than this. The symptoms may not show up for several hours (and so might make you think all is well), with death following within twenty-four hours. A dog can consume milk chocolate and appear to be fine because it is not as concentrated, but it is still dangerous.

Apple seeds, cherry pits, peach pits, pear pips, plums pits, and apricot pits contain cyanide, which is poisonous. While a few apple seeds may not cause a problem, the effects can accumulate over time if they are given to dogs regularly. Dogs should not be allowed to chew on a peach pit, cherry pit, apricot pit, or plum pit. Chewing can allow ingestion of cyanide. Chewing could also result in the pit being swallowed, causing continuous exposure to cyanide, or could cause the dog to choke.

Too much salt can cause kidney problems. Also, large breeds of dogs that eat salty food may then drink too much water and develop bloat, which is fatal unless emergency treatment is given very quickly.

Too much fat or fried foods can cause pancreatitis.

Ham and bacon contain too much fat and too much salt, and can cause pancreatitis. Also, large breeds of dogs that eat salty food may drink too much water and develop a life-threatening condition called bloat. This is where the stomach fills up with gas and within several hours may twist, causing death.

Raw liver or too much cooked liver (three servings a week) can lead to vitamin A toxicity. This can cause deformed bones, excessive bone growth on the elbows and spine, weight loss, and anorexia. Check the label of your canned dog food to be sure that it does not contain liver if you are giving your dog liver also.

Wild mushrooms can cause abdominal pain, drooling, liver damage, kidney damage, vomiting, diarrhea, convulsions, coma, or death.

Raw egg whites contain a protein called avidin, which can deplete your dog of biotin, one of the B vitamins. Biotin is essential to your dog's growth and coat health. The lack of it can cause hair loss, weakness, growth retardation, or skeleton deformity. Raw egg yolks contain enough biotin to prevent the deficiency, so this is not a problem with raw whole eggs. Raw egg yolks could contain salmonella, so you should get your eggs from a reliable source or cook the eggs.

Grains should not be given in large amounts or make up a large part of a dog's diet, but rice is generally safe in small amounts.

Cooked bones can splinter and tear a dog's internal organs.

Dogs can't digest most vegetables (carrots, green beans, lettuce, potatoes or yams) whole or in large pieces. Potato peels and green potatoes are dangerous.

Dairy products are high in fat, which can cause pancreatitis, gas and diarrhea. A small amount of non-fat, plain yogurt is usually safe.

Pennies made from the 1980s to today contain zinc, which can cause kidney failure and damage to red blood cells. A dog that consumes even one penny can become quite sick, or even die, if the penny is not removed.

*"My dog ate ______ lots of times and didn't die, so ______ don't kill dogs." That logic is no better than "My dog runs in the street all the time and has never been hit by a car, so dogs never get hit by cars."*
The info above is available to anyone with an Internet service, go to: DOG TRICKS, TIPS AND INSIGHTS, Foods that are Harmful or Fatal to Dogs.
All in moderation and depending on your dog, they are all different, yours may handle a few grapes and mine may have problems. I walk on the side of caution, if it might be harmful, I don't give it.

Rat Poison/Bait: Caution!! Please pick up this stuff. You may think it will be safe, it may not be. Rats and mice are known to carry bait back and may drop it in a yard and your dog can get it. Plastic ant poison dispensers can be chewed on also.
__________________


----------



## Proud Marine Dad

Good info. 

Not many plants were mentioned so I thought I would add a couple off the top of my head being that I am into gardening and horticulture. 

Oleander - One of the most poisonous of all plants! 
Digitalis (Foxglove) - Still used in heart surgeries for it's effects on the heart
Angel's Trumpet - LSD like effects although the "trip" is terrifying. 
Castor Beans - These are what the deadly poison Ricin is made from
Rhododendron and Azalia - Both are poisonous. 

There are many others but these are some that came to mind. 

Remember that many of these have to have quite a bit ingested to be deadly and I don't think most dogs would find them tasty enough to eat that many. It is something to keep in mind though.


----------



## pit4life

i was told to feed my pit raw whole eggs, because its good for there skin and it keeps them calm. because cooked eggs make them hyper?


----------



## MYPITPEESFARTHERTHANYOURS

Wild mushrooms are very important to consider, as i had two of my boys, as pups(like 12 weeks) eat death caps, and got REAL sick. I noticed when i went to put on their bed and they were stiff. After investigating i found the mushrooms. They were definitely tripping and acting wierd when i woke them. They both threw up once and slept practically the whole day. They pulled out of it and have shown no ill signs, no more mushrooms though.


----------



## PittyLover314

i always give my dog lettuce and he has eaten avacdo before...i guess i should stop that??


----------



## xyz123

Chocolate is toxic to dogs...

Here is a link to a chart showing the effects of chocolate on dogs by their weight:

The Chocolate Chart Interactive - National Geographic Magazine

And some useful info below.

Toxic Levels

The good news is that it takes, on average, a fairly large amount of theobromine 100-150 mg/kg to cause a toxic reaction. Although there are variables to consider like the individual sensitivity, animal size and chocolate concentration.

On average,
Milk chocolate contains 44 mg of theobromine per oz.
Semisweet chocolate contains 150mg/oz.
Baker's chocolate 390mg/oz.

Using a dose of 100 mg/kg as the toxic dose it comes out roughly as:
1 ounce per 1 pound of body weight for Milk chocolate
1 ounce per 3 pounds of body weight for Semisweet chocolate
1 ounce per 9 pounds of body weight for Baker's chocolate.

So, for example, 2 oz. of Baker's chocolate can cause great risk to an 15 lb. dog. Yet, 2 oz. of Milk chocolate usually will only cause digestive problems.

Clinical Signs

Xanthines affect the nervous system, cardiovascular system and peripheral nerves. It has a diuretic effect as well. Clinical signs:

Hyper excitability
Hyper irritability
Increased heart rate
Restlessness
Increased urination
Muscle tremors
Vomiting
Diarrhea

Treatment

There is no specific antidote for this poisoning. And the half life of the toxin is 17.5 hours in dogs.

Induce vomiting in the first 1-2 hours if the quantity is unknown.

Administering activated charcoal may inhibit absorption of the toxin. An anticonvulsant might be indicated if neurological signs are present and needs to be controlled. Oxygen therapy, intravenous medications, and fluids might be needed to protect the heart.

Milk chocolate will often cause diarrhea 12-24 hours after ingestion. This should be treated symptomatically (fluids, etc..) to prevent dehydration.


----------



## getsum750

Awesome info Thanx for the Post...


----------



## elywaldoya

Hi,
I recently switched my dog's food and since then my cat will not stay out of it. Usually I don't have much of a problem keeping the animals in there own dish but she is persistant. She still eats her own food, but I keep catching her steal a large kibble and run off with it. I then find piles of vomit and I know its from her. My dog eats only when she is hungry so it doesn't work to only feed the dog at a certain time of day I have tried. Any suggestions? Is this harmful to her to have a kibble here and there?
__________________________
Dog Chewing


----------



## Me&Max

THC in marijuana can be fatal to a dog also.It takes about 1.5 grams of marijuana per pound of body weight to be fatal. So if you are 420 friendly keep the stash put up so fido don`t ingest it and die.


----------



## achilles

*Question*

What are the effects of pickles & shitake mushrooms?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

WTH is this?? Spam? :rofl:


----------



## r0ckah0l1c

Question - my dog Lily loves v8 juice but I am unsure if it is safe for her? Google has provided me with mixed answers. Thank you!


----------



## ashes

we have an avacado tree and all my dogs have eaten them when they drop and I'm talking three a day at least or more. And neither of them had problems or gotten sick from it?? My eldest died at the age of 18 and never had to be taken to the vet for any illness. Just the occasional shots. All my dogs grow up on avacados and they love them?????


----------



## remymartin511

Marty said:


> Common Foods/Items That are Harmful Or Even Fatal to Dogs
> Raw egg whites contain a protein called avidin, which can deplete your dog of biotin, one of the B vitamins. Biotin is essential to your dog's growth and coat health. The lack of it can cause hair loss, weakness, growth retardation, or skeleton deformity. Raw egg yolks contain enough biotin to prevent the deficiency, so this is not a problem with raw whole eggs. Raw egg yolks could contain salmonella, so you should get your eggs from a reliable source or cook the eggs.


So the white is bad due to it causing biotin loss, but the yolk compensates by providing more than enough biotin to make up for it? So would it be safe to assume that egg yolks are ok, long as they're cooked/boiled ?

I would feed my previous pit raw eggs (cracked over the dry food once a day, white and all) and every now and then provide a fish oil capsule. His coat was super shiny with that combo (with decent dry food and exercise of course). Should I continue, modify, or completely quit this diet with my new girl?

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## angelbaby

ohhh good there is a thread already on this , was wondering if anyone knew if lavender plants are toxic to them just bought a gorgeous lavender tree today


----------



## carson1391

angelbaby said:


> ohhh good there is a thread already on this , was wondering if anyone knew if lavender plants are toxic to them just bought a gorgeous lavender tree today


actually i think i read somthing saying that they are...


----------



## angelbaby

arghhh that would figure , im bout to go gooling to get an answer lol , I guess I could move the tree to the front yard if need too :S dang dogs ruin all my fun


----------



## angelbaby

found the answer they are not toxic to dogs, but they have a lemon taste to it that some dogs like , { I hope mine dont grow fond of the taste lol}
Is a Lavender Plant Poisonous to Dogs? | eHow.com


----------



## carson1391

ok good, sry i actually had an app that listed toxic plants and veggies and i thought i saw it in yellow. lol well thats good. it will be funny, well not really, if your dog ate the tree lol!!


----------



## angelbaby

lol no not funny. They have ruined so many of my 'patio " plants lol knocking them down ect ruined one of my rose bushes I had potted that way, I bought a new pot for this bush and weighed it down with a ton of rocks in the bottom so hopefully it survives lol.


----------



## Miss_Blanca

Marty said:


> Common Foods/Items That are Harmful Or Even Fatal to Dogs
> Many common foods are actually harmful or even fatal to dogs. Some of these (listed below) will surprise you. Others are things you would never give your dog purposefully, but now you will be more careful to not let them be in your dog's reach. And some just need to be limited to small amounts.
> *Avocados (fruit, pit, and plant) are toxic to dogs. Avocados contain a toxic component called persin, which can damage heart, lung and other tissue in many animals. They are high in fat and can trigger stomach upset, vomiting and even pancreatitis. *Symptoms of toxicity include difficulty breathing, abdominal enlargement, abnormal fluid accumulations in the chest, abdomen and sac around the heart. The amount that needs to be ingested to cause signs is unknown. The effects on dogs and cats are not completely understood. GI signs are commonly seen and should be treated symptomatically. In addition, the animal should be monitored closely for other clinical signs related to the cardiovascular system. (This information comes from veterinarians, the American Veterinary Medicine Association, and the ASPCA Animal Poison Control Center.)


I feed my puppy Avoderm Puppy Food and it says it contains avacados for skin and coat...


----------



## AmStaffyAmy

Do you recommend feeding your dogs with veggies? If yes then what vegetable is good for them? My friend has a book about american staffordshire terrier's sensitivity to different kinds of vegetables.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

AmStaffyAmy said:


> Do you recommend feeding your dogs with veggies? If yes then what vegetable is good for them? My friend has a book about American Staffordshire terrier's sensitivity to different kinds of vegetables.


The only way that vegetables are beneficial to a dog is if they are pureed.


----------



## AmStaffyAmy

pitbullmamanatl said:


> The only way that vegetables are beneficial to a dog is if they are pureed.


Do you add salt and pepper in it? Or anything to taste?


----------



## angelbaby

dont add salt , its unhealthy for dogs as it is humans, and pepper i wouldnt either.


----------



## johnmclaren

Thanks for sharing such a great list of food items and toxic plant affecting dogs health. I think the list would be very beneficiary for the pet owner as it will help them to detect the items that should be kept away from dog diet. I have also cam across that they also get affected with Castor Bean, Daffodil, Dieffenbachia. Even bones from Fish or Chicken can cause obstruction or laceration of the digestive system. The Raw Eggs or Meat also effect dogs health as they contain an enzyme called avidin, which decreases the absorption of biotin and hence leads to skin and hair coat problems.


----------



## Cynthia Lennon

Yes there are so many plant that are poisonous to ours dogs. There are few most toxic to dogs..

1. Grapes -- The toxicity of grapes to dogs was once thought to be an urban legend, but it's true; even a small serving can cause vomiting and diarrhea, while larger amounts can lead to kidney failure. Researchers aren't yet sure what exactly causes this reaction, whether pesticides or a fungal toxin.

2. Mushrooms -- While there are plenty of great-tasting, perfectly safe mushrooms out there, dogs just don't seem capable of discerning the difference between the edible and the toxic. To be on the safe side, it's best not to allow dogs to eat any wild mushrooms at all, unless you can confidently identify the species yourself.Amanita, Galerina and Lepiota species are especially dangerous because they contain toxins that cause a series of worsening symptoms, from vomiting to swelling in the brain

3-3. Marijuana -- For most people, the likelihood of your pet gaining access to marijuana -- whether on a live plant or not -- is relatively low. But regardless of your view of marijuana's safety for human use, it has absolutely no benefits for your pet.After ingesting marijuana, a dog can experience symptoms like slow heart rate, lack of coordination, disorientation, drooling and tremors that can persist for up to three days.

4-Lilies -- While lilies are well-known as a serious danger to cats, certain varieties are highly toxic to dogs as well. The peace lily, calla lily, amaryllis, lily of the valley, autumn crocus and the common houseplant, giant Dracaena or palm lily, are all deemed dangerous to dogs by the ASPCA. Ingestion of lilies can cause gastrointestinal upset, depression, anorexia and tremors.

5-Black walnuts -- Dropping from black walnut trees by the thousands, the nuts themselves don't contain anything that can harm your dog

6-Sago palm -- Often used in landscaping and as houseplants, sago palms develop seed pods that are often very tempting to dogs.
Unfortunately, the whole plant and the seeds in particular contain a potent toxin called cycasin that can be fatal, even if the dog only eats a single seed

7-7. Azalea -- A member of the widely toxic genus rhododendron, the azalea is found in many varieties all over the United States and is commonly used as an ornamental flowering shrub in landscaping.Ingestion of just a few leaves can cause serious issues like digestive upset, drooling, loss of appetite, weakness and leg paralysis

8-8. Castor bean -- This ornamental tropical plant, also used as a crop for castor oil, contains the toxic protein ricin.At the least, eating this plant can burn a dog's mouth and throat and lead to excessive thirst, vomiting and diarrhea

9-9. Daffodils -- Among the first blooms to herald the arrival of spring, daffodils are a cheerful addition to the garden, but they contain poisonous alkaloids that can cause vomiting, excessive salivation, diarrhea, convulsions, tremors and heart problems.

10-10. Dieffenbachia (Dumb Cane) -- With its broad variegated leaves, the dieffenbachia is often recommended as an ideal houseplant for natural air purification.

So please take care of our dogs form these plants.

Cynthia Lennon
Pawsh Accessories


----------



## Tazz

Good thread


----------



## MightyPitt

There are also various chemicals you should worry about when it comes to commercial dog foods. You should avoid any food that contains BHA, BHT, Carrageenan and other horrible chemicals.. You can read about them here 10 Most Dangerous Ingredients In Pet Food [Infographic] | MySweetPuppy.net and learn what kind of health problems they can cause.

It is up to us as pet owners to know the ingredients of the food because the dogs simply can't read the labels and they can't know the effects chemicals have on their body..


----------



## My Dog Store

It can be hard to remember every food that is harmful so, it may be a good idea to keep a list of them in your kitchen or somewhere easy to find, especially if you are inclined to feed your dog human food.


----------

